# The Prototype Trap arrived Today



## huntinglonewolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is the prototype trap Jason Dufresne from DCTM sent me to try out on coyotes. It is a #4 Victor offset double long spring dogless trap he made up. Has a really big pan and a really heavy duty shock spring in the end of the chain setup and also has an adjustable dogless pan. This is a one of a kind trap. Heading out to set it sunday and will post picture of the coyote in it. I took a hammer and put it at the end of the pan and set it off and there was 2 3/4" of the hammer handle below the jaws. It's going to be a great coyote and cat trap.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking trap. Let us know how it does!

I just got a dozen MB-550's in, and some #3 and #4 bridgers too. I've never trapped with leghold traps so I am looking forward to the experience. Met a great guy (Sammy Petty) over on trapperman who was kind enough to take me out on his line a couple of weeks ago and he taught me all he knows. It was a great experience and i'm looking forward to getting these traps out soon!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in trap but I've got to rain a little on the parade to steer folks new to the trapping sport in the right direction. The pan on the trap is too large. It can be seen in the second photo how an animal could place its foot on the pan and trap jaw at the same time and fire the trap resulting in the target critters foot being thrown clear of the trap,or a toe catch which is no good. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## huntinglonewolf (Apr 25, 2010)

The pan sets 3/8" lower then the jaw so I don't belive they can step on the jaw and pan at the same time with the trap going off.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with cat , too much pan. You don't need a big pan on a properly set trap. I like the extra swivels though. Personally i'm partial to coil spring traps for land sets.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice trap, how ever I agree as well with the pan being large, it's good to have a large pan, but you have to make sure the pan don't interfere with the jaws actions
and even if it's sitting lower it's going to throw a paw if one is over it.


----------

